
Show HN: An app that makes freestyle rapping fun and easy - TipVFL
http://rap.coach
======
qnsi
I wish there was some real rapping to go with that demo

~~~
erikig
Yeah, that would be pretty helpful.

It would be nice to hear a few bars at the beginning to show how it all comes
together and then let the me go at it from there.

I also think, this would be a great bar game that could be played on the now
ubiquitous smart-tv's as a counterpoint to karaoke.

~~~
TipVFL
I'm actually building in something similar to what you suggest, I'm calling it
party mode.

Basically you pull up Rap Coach on any device, enter party mode, and then a
party URL is displayed on the interface. Anyone can go to that URL and pick a
beat and topic and add it to the playlist. At the end of each song it
announces the next person.

So kinda like karaoke without needing a KJ. We're planning to host live Rap
Coach events once that's in place.

